# AOpen Mini PC won't boot / keep bios settings



## Invincible2u (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello, 

I have an AOpen MP945-VXR that has a bit of a temper. I built it for a friend, it ended up being put in a box until she moved and upon setting it up I discovered that the bios reset itself. 

Sure enough, every time it loses power, the bios settings reset. This is even more of a problem as I set the IDE mode to AHCI rather than RAID (default is RAID) so of course when it resets, the computer will not start with the bios in RAID mode. 

To add to this, tonight I got a call saying that the computer is freezing at the intel splash screen (as the system is posting). 

I am really starting to regret buying a MiniPC. There is little documentation, the online AOpen eForum has proven to be useless with answers like "re-install Vista" as to why the bios is forgetting settings... and the contact AOpen link has been down for months on their site!! 

I just want her to be happy with her computer and in turn, I can be happy for building it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

The first thing I would do is make sure the motherboard battery did not get dislodged, if still no good replace they are cheap and avalible at most computer stores


----------



## Invincible2u (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. That was my first instinct as well, but I have tried a number of batteries and the same thing happens. I have also tried to tighten the contacts to the battery (the board uses an upright battery holder) and still the problem persists. 

Keep the ideas coming though!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Disconnect all peripherals, all usb devices like printers, network, cameras ect.

Something is hanging the post, if still no go the remove all cards and drives to see if it will clear post.

Make sure the heatsink is tight and the cpu fan is spinning

Check all connections and then see if it will post, if so enter bios and check the voltages and temps.

If all seems good then add one part at a time starting with the boot drive


----------



## Invincible2u (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes, that is the procedure I will take once I get my hands on the computer tomorrow. That should help me identify why it is not posting. 

The original issue still is that even with different batteries, the system will not keep its bios settings when the power fails. That is ultimately what I would like resolved.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Try this,,,,,,,

1. Unplug the computer.
2. Push the power button to drain all power from the capacitors.
3. Remove the battery.
4. Move the CMOS Jumper on the motherboard to the Clear CMOS position.
5. Wait 15 minutes minutes.
6. Replace battery, plug back in and move the Jumper back to the Normal position.
7. Start the computer and enter bios and load the defaults


----------



## Invincible2u (Oct 9, 2007)

I should be getting around to that system tonight. I'll follow those steps and report back with the results!


----------



## Invincible2u (Oct 9, 2007)

I didn't see an edit button so here's a new post/update. 
I have drained the caps, removed the battery, tried to bend the contacts a bit more to ensure proper contact... there is no clear CMOS jumper as far as I can tell, and no detail in the "manual" (which is more of a setup guide). I have loaded the cmos defaults, set the date, saved & exited. 

I then unplugged the computer for sixty seconds and plugged it back in.... it kept the settings! Now I'm going to leave it unplugged all night and see if it yields the same results. That will be the ultimate test. 

Another weird phenomenon is that when you press the power button to start the computer, it comes on (fans, leds etc) for 2 seconds, shuts off, then restarts and boots properly. It ALWAYS does this, but I have no idea why. I'm starting to wonder if this is a defective unit, in which case I would have to find out how to get a hold of AOpen technical support! 

Maybe I'll try an older BIOS. I'm currently using the latest but I don't remember / didn't notice this flaw when I first set it up.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

The edit button only stays visible for 30 minutes, its fine to repost in the same thread in fact I prefer it that way because that way I get email notification that you have posted in your thread again. The problem we have is starting multiple threads asking the same question.



> Another weird phenomenon is that when you press the power button to start the computer, it comes on (fans, leds etc) for 2 seconds, shuts off, then restarts and boots properly. It ALWAYS does this, but I have no idea why. I'm starting to wonder if this is a defective unit, in which case I would have to find out how to get a hold of AOpen technical support!


I would say thats either the motherboard or the psu, its late and I have got to go but keep us updated and I will reveiw and get back to you tomarrow


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

> Another weird phenomenon is that when you press the power button to start the computer, it comes on (fans, leds etc) for 2 seconds, shuts off, then restarts and boots properly. It ALWAYS does this, but I have no idea why. I'm starting to wonder if this is a defective unit, in which case I would have to find out how to get a hold of AOpen technical support!


You may want to try a bios update.

What psu is in it, provide a link if possible.

Enter bios and post the temps and voltages of the +3.3,+5 and +12V


----------



## Invincible2u (Oct 9, 2007)

The computer in question is an AOpen Mini PC
http://minipc.aopen.com/Global/spec_945X.htm
They use an external (65w) power supply much like that of a laptop. 

What I have noticed is that this "false start" problem has actually disappeared now that the motherboard is keeping its settings and all - two birds with one stone it appears! 

Thanks for your help!


----------

